# Need some Help very badly



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post and to be blunt I know Nothing about model trains. I'm on here trying to get some ideas on what to buy my friend. My family and I go to a small church here in SC and recently had a new guy come in. You can tell by talking with him and his slurred speach that he has some kind of medical condition. Michael is about 48 years old, 6ft 4in. and has the heart and mind of what seems like a 10 year old. If everyone was like him, the world would be a better place. After a month or so went by he invited me to his house across the street to see his train set.  What he has is a Sante Fe engine and a couple of freight cars, about 7 or 8 feet of track, and a few parts in a shoebox. It's just about the only thing he has to his name besides some clothes and a old tv. This train set seems to be "the love of his life" lol My wife and I want to get him some "train stuff" for christmas but have no clue where to start. He did tell me it was HO Scale. I asked him what was the next thing he was going to purchase, and he said a DCC Power Supply. I've googled it and found all sorts of them. and I'm lost. I would also like to get him a few buildings, cars and signs....etc. He don't drive due to bad seizures and all he has to do is play with this train set. any and all advise you guys can give me on what and where to buy stuff would be GREATLY appreciated!  You can e-mail me directly at [email protected] 

Thanks, 
Tommy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tommy, start slow. Just take him to a train show. Try one of these

I can't be a judge of distance to travel maybe there are smaller shows in the area. A local paper or exhibition hall would be a place to start.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

First, I applaud you for wanting to help your new friend. Model railroading is great therapy, along with being tons of fun.
I would suggest a trip to your local hobby shop that deals with model trains and explaining the situation to someone there who knows trains. They will more than likely suggest you purchase a ready-to-run set that can be easily assembled and easily used. They should also have a good selection of model buildings and other accessories to embelish the layout.
You can easily spend lots of money in this hobby. You can also save lots of money by buying used stuff at train shows, eBay, etc., etc. Have you considered taking up a collection from other members of the church?
In any case, your intentions are wonderful and I wish you lots of luck.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy,

Ditto to the comments above regarding your noble intentions. A train show is a great idea. I'd also suggest you cruise your local Craigslist ... HO is quite common, and you can surely find some good-condition used cars, buildings, etc. that would add to the gent's layout nicely.

You certainly are spreading the Christmas spirit nicely. God bless.

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Tommy,

The boys on this forum have given you some EXCELLENT advice! I can't offer you any better advice, but I certainly have a head full of options when I think of the situation you described.

As far as buildings go, there are always lots of options, both new and used. With 7 or 8 feet of track, I assume he doesn't have a lot of space, so I would go with something you might see in a very rural setting, something that every community might have. A church comes to mind, also a filling station...maybe a small elevator. The options for railcars are endless...basically whatever you want can be found anywhere!

The DCC question is kind of a tricky one. In my opinion only, DCC is meant for one thing...to run two or more trains on the same track, all independently of each other. If he would like some entry-level DCC system, there is nothing wrong with getting him one, but with 7 or 8 feet of track, there really isn't enough room to run two trains at once. Again, in my opinion, running multiple trains at once is the beauty of DCC! Perhaps the two of you could look into expanding his layout? In order to have DCC, I would at least consider an oval within an oval...maybe joined by one or two crossovers. This way, he could run two trains (in different directions even), and they should never collide, unless a crossover is flipped the wrong way.

Tommy, don't pay too much attention to my thoughts....they are only worth the 2 cents it cost me to throw them in! Your options are endless! I wish you the best of luck, and keep us posted! Thanks for displaying the kind of spirit that Christmas is really about!

Chad


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You've come to the right place. First, don't panic, there's still time:thumbsup:

Next, as was pointed out, DCC is quite a step. For such a small layout, it would be similar to putting a big block Chevy on a go-kart...it has all kinds of possible potential on paper, but nothing based on the reality of the situation.

My suggestions would go along the lines with what has already been offered. See if there is a club or public layouts nearby and take him to those, now is an especially good time for that as there are usually a number of them open for the holidays. Many of them will have a table with some items for sale.

I'm at work right now but I will email you later on other ideas.

May God richly bless you and your beloved in what you're trying to do...


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you all very much for the information!! I am taking my family on vacation this week to Gatlinburg, TN. I done a little resrarch on google today on my lunch break and found a train store up there. Im going to start him off with a couple of buildings and a railroad crossing for now...maybe some more track and a few automobiles. I will see if a train show is local if so me and him will check it out.  thanks again for the great ideas and explaining what a DCC system does. 

Tommy


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

ebay is a great place to get buildings/scenery, a lot of the time for very very cheap. 99% of my layout is ebay bought! 

I agree, 7-8 feet of track sounds awfully small. Does he have room for a bigger layout? Does he own his place, or is it a rental? Can you help him build a layout?


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

penlu said:


> ebay is a great place to get buildings/scenery, a lot of the time for very very cheap. 99% of my layout is ebay bought!
> 
> I agree, 7-8 feet of track sounds awfully small. Does he have room for a bigger layout? Does he own his place, or is it a rental? Can you help him build a layout?


 
I will definately check out e-bay. thanks  He has a room that is about 8ft x 10ft that he is doing nothing at all with. He is currently renting the trailer across the road from the church. and YES i am going to help him all i can build a layout. It brings me great joy helping others, especially when they just enjoy my company. I know his track will not be anything like some of the pictures I have seen on here, but for Michael and I....it should be a great way to have some fun. thanks again for all of your help. and a special thanks to a certain person (don't know if he wants me to mention his name) for the donation to Michael! I know it will really improve his layout.  

Tommy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy,

Your thoughtfulness and generosity in helping others is certainly inspiring to all of us. Well done, sir.

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree, Tommy...not only are you going to be helping Michael with expanding his model RR world, but will also be putting a lot of smiles on his face!

Chad


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Your thoughtfulness and generosity in helping others is certainly inspiring to all of us. Well done, sir.
> 
> TJ


Thank you! I will try to get some pictures of michael with his train after we get the layout built. maybe post a video to youtube and post on here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Forum members,

The spirit of the season is spreading! I was contacted via PM by one of our members who has graciously sent some HO goods to Tommy to help with his special-needs friend's layout. Our member suggested that others here might want to help, too, and offer any extra HO stuff (locos, cars, track, accessories) to the cause. Tommy, I assume you'd be OK with this? If so, and if anyone is interested, please PM either me or Tommy for Tommy's mailing address.

Thanks to all,

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Lemme dig around my boxes of stuff and I will see what I can do for your friend.

Massey


----------



## vonbonds (Dec 3, 2011)

Tommy,

I am new to model railroading too and this story is very touching. It is very kind of you to help out another. Once I figure out up from down I would love to help you out as well. Stories like this keep reminding me that everything in the world isn't bad.

Tom


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I am certainly ok with this.  I cannot tell you all how much this means to me, because I will be the one to see his face light up. When christmas gets here I will be sure to get a picture of Michael with his train set and post it on here. Thanks again to you all!! 

Tommy


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Tommy, I have some voice here, as I have Aspergers Syndrome (brilliant mind, minorly lacking in social skills). There is a, well, it's really like one of the last mail-order houses left in model railroading, it's called "Trainworld" , they sell model trains at reasonable prices, comparing to the MSRP's. For example, a Mantua 4-6-2, a die-cast metal locomotive, that's been a standard for durability, is $110.00, and they've been comming out the last few years DCC ready (which means, all you need to do, is plug in a 8 or 9 pin DCC computer chip, and it's ready to go on the DCC layout! Model Power, the current maker, is selling these direct, for $180.00! Or you could get him the DCC & Sound Logging Articulated for $150.00, then no work is required, and he'll really get a kick out of that!

I suggest you get in the hobby too. It is a great hobby, and it will help you understand your friend more. God bless all who have helped so far, will help, and you Tommy. God bless you sir.


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

I really appreciate the information.  In January, Michael and I are going to see one of the largest train layouts around here. He should enjoy that! I thank you all again for your help and donations. God Bless you all also!

Tommy W


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Tommy, I am heading to storage today and I will see what I can get for your friend. I dont really remember what I have but I know I have a few items that dont fit my scheme.

Guru, I hear you about the Aspergers, I have not been "officially" diagnosed but I have had a preliminary diagnostics of what ever is wrong with me and the shrink I was seeing said I fit the profile at 90% of his testing which is enough to diagnose but he was not certified to give an official report in my medical record. I too have well above average inteligence but I really lack in social skills. Most of my family just thinks I am obsessed with the things that interest me, while it is not about that at all. You prolly know the feeling...

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Massy, I feel you, people look at me at my high school, they ethier have little understanding, scorn and scoff at me, or have half an understanding. To them, they only see a socialy awkward, off beat high schooler that's about sub-human at times. If one just stepped outside of the status-quo, they'd see a lot more. Massey, thank you for your service. I know you're in Washington State, so in February, there's a big show in Monroe, check it out!

Tommy, I encourage you to join the hobby too. When your friend builds a more permanent layout (like a 5'x9' board), he's going to need some help building it. Offer to help him wire, and build the kit buildings! You're a blessing and a credit to God, and the hobby. Bless you sir!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Guru, I have just started getting involved with a Modular group that is setting up a display at that show. I dont know if I can attend since Monroe is so far away from me.

Tommy, I could use your address, I found a GE U30 locomotive and a couple of cars that I can send to your friend. Please lemme know where to send them. The engine works but only has one horn hook coupler the cars are knuckle couplers. I am going to see if I have a knuckle coupler in my boxes of goodies I can throw in so the engine can couple to the cars. Kadee makes a conversion kit for this engine that works really slick.

Massey


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

I understand that you're doing this for a friend but...check out this link to Atlas Layouts...

http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm

I, too, am just getting back into this and I found that going slow, having a specific era or road in mind, doing some research and configuring your layout is very helpful!

The program is a little bitchy but, once you or your friend gets the knack of it, it's VERY useful in helping your preliminary thought processes! 

Suggestions...before laying out benchwork, load the "library." Also, after you design your layout, there's a track summary feature that tells you how many of each track you'll need for YOUR layout...neat! Lastly, the program is free!


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will definately help him with his build. We are suppose to meet at the church tonight for our fellowship, and will make plans to help him soon. Thanks for the packages. I know he will love all this stuff. Also...Thanks for all the help, advice and Links. I'm really learning a bunch with model railroading. 

Tommy


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

here is a picture i quickly snapped of Michael at a Christmas party last week. he was camera shy, but i wanted you all to see the person you were helping. God Bless you all, and Merry Christmas. 

Tommy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tommy
After the holiday season is in our past make sure you check back in and put up a want's/need's list, as some of us might have specific items that you are in need of.
It is very kind of you to lend him a hand with this!:thumbsup: I'm sure you will gain a friend for life out of it!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Tommy hope you will take some more pictures of you two building the layout. We want to see what you build and how it runs. Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and Mike too. Pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I definently want to see what you two will build, and make sure you go indepth about your railroad, like the magazine articles! When you can Tommy, get an issue of Model Railroader, and one of Railroad Model Craftsman, and you'll see what I mean. You can sometimes find them at the magazine section of the supermarket.


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will do.  I'm gonna give it to him christmas day at church, then I'm gonna make plans sometime in the next week to go help him. I'll give you guys some pics of the layout. but remember I'm a rookie at this and Michael has more knowledge of trains than I do. lol Thanks

Tommy


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That's why were here, to get you from rookie, to railroader. Will keep helping you out with knowledge, equipment, and a kind word. God bless you man, keep high balling down the high iron!


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Had a bad day.... Talked with michael today and he gave me the news that he is moving back to West Virginia soon. I asked what was going on and it seems Michael has 2 children in WV that he misses dearly. I knew something was bothering him just by seeing the way he was acting as it got closer to christmas. I also got the news that he is giving up on model trains, he said he dumped all his train stuff in the trash and would not take the box of train stuff that someone sent me. I'm really sitting here confused right now cause I don't know why he's all of a sudden acting like this. My wife and I bought him about $100 in train stuff for christmas and he wouldn't accept that either. I don't know what to do. He said he's getting tired of hauling it around from place to place and I didn't go peeking in his trash can to see if he was telling me the truth. Please do not send anything else to me because I have no use for it without Michael. I was hoping for a pleasant christmas and it turned out to be a sad one for me. Do you guys think i should give it a week and see if things get better after the holidays? I know without my kids I would have a terrible christmas also. I will also return the stuff you guys sent Michael if he doesn't take it at a later time. I'm so so sorry about this and I will keep you updated. 

Tommy


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. You reached out as best you could, just watch and see what pans out. Anything I sent can just as easily be taken to a local charity thrift store. I'm sure nobody here would bear any ill will in this, it goes with reaching out, sometimes it just doesn't work out the way we'd like.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to worry Tommy. Give it a week or so and see what Michael does. If he stays then maybe he will change his mind. If not then return the stuff you bought. The rest of the train stuff you could maybe find a suitable home for with a club or a charitable organization unless the donor wants it back. Too bad your plan didn't work out but stuff happens and we all get wanderlust at one time or other. Tell Michael to get his stuff out of the trash and give it to you. No sense in throwing good trains away. Keep us posted with what happens. Pete


----------



## Tommy1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will surely keep you updated. I might even keep the stuff I bought him for myself and try to start something with my son. I already have a RC hobby that i have taken waaaay overboard. lol but this would give me and my son some relax time to enjoy together. I'll ask michael to sell me his train stuff instead of letting it rot in the trash. As much as he cared about that train set, it is hard for me to believe he just threw it away. ???? anyways. I appreciate your guys input and I will talk to you soon.

Tommy


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell Michael that we know how he feels and that throwing the trains away just isn't the answer to the problem. Get him to set it back up again if he will and then add what you have maybe a little at a time to what he's doing. He may just resent things being given to him when it is so difficult to provide for himself. We're all having problems like that these days so he has a lot of company. Good luck. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy -- you get gold stars for the honorable effort. Perhaps Michael with change his mind in the coming days ... the holidays can be an emotional/depressing time for many people. If he sticks with his latest plan, perhaps you can return some of the new train stuff, and keep the rest for your son (a great father/son hobby), or maybe donate the lot to a local church or youth center? Often, places like these have hands-on activity setups for kids.

Keep smiling ... you've done good here, whatever the outcome may be ...

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Tommy, I'd say go salvage if the trash man hasen't been around. If he ever come's back, just said you thought he could use it. This was a nobel effort. God definently was looking over you, but it wasn't exactly the time for it. God bless you Tommy, your heart was really in the right place.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

*Shelf it*

You are a good person. Now, if he has that room totally to use, why not do a shelf system? Just make a layout like waist high or higher a continuous shelf around the walls. You get a lot of run room like that, and you can make it 3 or 4 feet or more wide. Like mine, Ive got 5 tracks in parallel. then he has the whole inside of the room to stand in and marvel.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

*Shelf system*

Youre a good person, I just posted this on the wrong page somehow, but what I was saying is why not build him a shelf system? Just "shelf" around the walls and you have tons of running space. Make it 3 feet or even more wide and you can have 4 or 5 trakcs, landscape , the whole deal Then he has miles of train around the room and can sit right in the middle.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Still on the wrong page, I give up


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

NOPE! Giving up is not an option here. Just keep trying and you'll be ok. Pete


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

trainguru said:


> Tommy, I have some voice here, as I have Aspergers Syndrome (brilliant mind, minorly lacking in social skills). There is a, well, it's really like one of the last mail-order houses left in model railroading, it's called "Trainworld" , they sell model trains at reasonable prices, comparing to the MSRP's. For example, a Mantua 4-6-2, a die-cast metal locomotive, that's been a standard for durability, is $110.00, and they've been comming out the last few years DCC ready (which means, all you need to do, is plug in a 8 or 9 pin DCC computer chip, and it's ready to go on the DCC layout! Model Power, the current maker, is selling these direct, for $180.00! Or you could get him the DCC & Sound Logging Articulated for $150.00, then no work is required, and he'll really get a kick out of that!
> 
> I suggest you get in the hobby too. It is a great hobby, and it will help you understand your friend more. God bless all who have helped so far, will help, and you Tommy. God bless you sir.


TG,

I came into this thread belatedly---it's HO and to be honest, what I know about HO would fill a thimble with room for my knowlege about N gauge. However, I do want to discuss Aspergers, trains, and this site.

Aspergers is a label. To my mind, if personalities were put on something like an 84-cell grid, then cell H-34 would get all the people with certain characteristics and the label "Aspergers" would be slapped on the door. The problem is it defines each of those people as identical and tempts the rest of us to think we understand all of them because we met one of them. If you think about it, both Darth Vader and Obi-Wan Kenobi would both qualify for the Aspergers label---I have a lot of trouble with the idea the label really means anything.
In Hamlet, Shakespeare wrote, 

"This above all: to thine own self be true,

And it must follow, as the night the day,

Thou canst not then be false to any man."

If you can follow that advice, you'll be yourself, and that's all that matters. Forget the social niceties. 

You're fortunate you like trains and this site---it's a place where two things are highly valued. The first is technical knowhow, and your ability to focus is a tremendous asset in developing that. To put it bluntly, when I need help and you have the right answer and share it, I'm not going to worry about how you phrased it when you shared it. People will respect you for what you know and can do, not how well you jabber.

Second: sharing. You'll find the ones who are most respected on this site are those who take the time to help and coach others along. Again, this is something you can excell at: clear, precise communication beats the hell out of smooth-talking, every day of the week. 

I think that if you look around the posts on this site, what you see is mostly a lot of geeks: train geeks, computer geeks, electronics geeks, rivet-counters, scratch-builders, kit-bashers....all geeks. This place is geek heaven! Personally, I think geek is just another name for anyone who fit that cell H-34. Everyone here seems to have Aspergers: some of us just aren't as bright as the rest of you. Welcome home!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great post, Reck ... well said ... very well said!

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Reckers... Does this mean I have to change my address from Lot 68 to Cell H-34?

I have a friend that has been diagnosed with Aspergers and since the diagnostic it explains alot of why him and I were friends and also why some things happened as we were growing up. I have not been "officially" diagnosed with it but the counselor I was seeing for a while (not allowed by liscense to make the diagnostic) said I fit about 90% of the medical profile for Aspergers. I in the past have been diagnosed with Dyslexia and ADD which I have been dealing with in one way or another for all of my life. A couple of other things that happen with me in social situations, and leadership situations added to the dyslexia and ADD. This to me is not a crutch nor an excuse but knowing that I may say something different or not fit in to all situations because of something I simply dont have much control over helps keep my frustration levels down. The friend I spoke of earlier does use his diagnostic as a crutch and to make people feel sorry for him. He uses it to help get better grades in college not because he needs the help but because he does not study and... well you can see the pattern.

Massey


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Massey, you don't need to change your address, my friend---when you come here, you're already home.

You and your friend have common ground, in my eyes, rather than a common problem. I realize it may sound like I'm refusing to acknowledge it's severity, but that's not correct: I'm simply not willing to label it as a failing or some sort of disability. Your friend wants to use it for leverage in difficult situations---you know that will only work so far. I respect your refusal to do the same.
When I was in college, I worked for a guy who ran a cancer research center's core testing facility---the guy was brilliant. He had worked in medical research and had patents in some medical equipment. He had a high-school diploma: I wrote most of his correspondence for him. The point is, he had a learning difficulty, recognized it and found his way of dealing with it, as you have with yours. You're both gifted, likeable people and that's the bottom line. Personally, I find understanding women a hell of a lot harder than dealing with someone such as yourself---talk about a communication problem!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had ADD all my life but that's mostly because I've found little that deserved my undivided attention. AS for women,just ignore them. They can't stand it and will come banging on your door at all hours of the day and night. Fun. Pete


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

"Women. They are a complete mystery." Steven Hawkins. 1/05/12

Now if he can't figure them out we don't stand a chance.

http://news.yahoo.com/women-mystery-british-physicist-hawking-135558703.html


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL!!!!* Let me share with you the advice I gave my son about women and dating. "Son....you have two choices with women: let them drive you crazy chasing them, or keep your self-esteem. It's like being in grade school and running at recess out to the ball-field---there's a dozen people out there throwing the ball back and forth. You can wear yourself out begging people to throw you the ball. Or....you can stand still and look disinterested. If you do, you'll find a ball will eventually roll to a stop at your feet."


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

JackC said:


> "Women. They are a complete mystery." Steven Hawkins. 1/05/12
> 
> Now if he can't figure them out we don't stand a chance.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/women-mystery-british-physicist-hawking-135558703.html


Wonder what Steven thinks of Sheldon?  Pete


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

We don't need women, that's why we have trains


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

And boats and airplanes and old cars. Ha! pete


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

norgale said:


> Wonder what Stephen thinks of Sheldon?  Pete


 i'd like to hear what Sheldon tinks of Steven 

"well sure he held the post of Lucasian Professor of Mathematics at Cambridge but what's he done lately?"


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Actually sad as it may be, I have of of that, and the boat is real!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

i just went back and read this whole thread. now i'm happy and depresed all at once hwell: i hope Michael ends up better off with his kids and you and your son end up enjoying the train equipment.
it doesn't always work out, but the effort is always worth it


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Reckers said:


> TG,
> 
> I came into this thread belatedly---it's HO and to be honest, what I know about HO would fill a thimble with room for my knowlege about N gauge. However, I do want to discuss Aspergers, trains, and this site.
> 
> ...





Massey said:


> Reckers... Does this mean I have to change my address from Lot 68 to Cell H-34?
> 
> I have a friend that has been diagnosed with Aspergers and since the diagnostic it explains alot of why him and I were friends and also why some things happened as we were growing up. I have not been "officially" diagnosed with it but the counselor I was seeing for a while (not allowed by liscense to make the diagnostic) said I fit about 90% of the medical profile for Aspergers. I in the past have been diagnosed with Dyslexia and ADD which I have been dealing with in one way or another for all of my life. A couple of other things that happen with me in social situations, and leadership situations added to the dyslexia and ADD. This to me is not a crutch nor an excuse but knowing that I may say something different or not fit in to all situations because of something I simply dont have much control over helps keep my frustration levels down. The friend I spoke of earlier does use his diagnostic as a crutch and to make people feel sorry for him. He uses it to help get better grades in college not because he needs the help but because he does not study and... well you can see the pattern.
> 
> Massey





Reckers said:


> Massey, you don't need to change your address, my friend---when you come here, you're already home.
> 
> You and your friend have common ground, in my eyes, rather than a common problem. I realize it may sound like I'm refusing to acknowledge it's severity, but that's not correct: I'm simply not willing to label it as a failing or some sort of disability. Your friend wants to use it for leverage in difficult situations---you know that will only work so far. I respect your refusal to do the same.
> When I was in college, I worked for a guy who ran a cancer research center's core testing facility---the guy was brilliant. He had worked in medical research and had patents in some medical equipment. He had a high-school diploma: I wrote most of his correspondence for him. The point is, he had a learning difficulty, recognized it and found his way of dealing with it, as you have with yours. You're both gifted, likeable people and that's the bottom line. Personally, I find understanding women a hell of a lot harder than dealing with someone such as yourself---talk about a communication problem!





norgale said:


> I've had ADD all my life but that's mostly because I've found little that deserved my undivided attention. AS for women,just ignore them. They can't stand it and will come banging on your door at all hours of the day and night. Fun. Pete





JackC said:


> "Women. They are a complete mystery." Steven Hawkins. 1/05/12
> 
> Now if he can't figure them out we don't stand a chance.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/women-mystery-british-physicist-hawking-135558703.html





Reckers said:


> *LOL!!!!* Let me share with you the advice I gave my son about women and dating. "Son....you have two choices with women: let them drive you crazy chasing them, or keep your self-esteem. It's like being in grade school and running at recess out to the ball-field---there's a dozen people out there throwing the ball back and forth. You can wear yourself out begging people to throw you the ball. Or....you can stand still and look disinterested. If you do, you'll find a ball will eventually roll to a stop at your feet."





BionicJcs said:


> We don't need women, that's why we have trains





norgale said:


> And boats and airplanes and old cars. Ha! pete


Guys, you are all right about every thing up to the women! To quote Todd Rundgren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_6gYWXsUM, and please remember that one cannot survive the other!!!


----------

